# Computer Won't Recognize Video Camera



## agentgrlx (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm trying to transfer video from a Pansonic mini-dv cam (GS-320) to my Dell computer (runs windows xp), but the computer won't recognize the camera is connected. I tried connecting using a USB cable, with downloaded software to transfer video w/ usb, but it didn't work.

I went out and bought a firewire cable which came with a 1394 port card and installed that, but computer still wouldn't recognize camera on newly installed ports (there were 3 on the card) or the original port that came with computer. The settings on the camera are set to playback mode, and the new 1394 card is installed correctly - my brother checked.

Panasonic says there are no drivers to be installed using firewire and blames the computer, but I've never had problems using the usb ports before; can't vouch for the firewire port as I usually don't do video editing on this computer. If anyone can help, I'd GREATLY appreciate it. This should have been a relatively simple assignment, but I'm ready to hurt myself or the computer.

Thank you,

agrlX


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Panasonic is correct on the firewire driver, there are non that's why it works so well it's a standard. 

When you connect the camera via USB does it show up in the device manager or does it do absolutely nothing? Even if it doesn't work you should see it in the device manager or at least see an unknown device and beep when it's plugged in or unplugged.

If it doesn't do any with either connection then I'd be willing to bet it's an issue with the camera.


----------



## agentgrlx (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks for responding. the camera doesn't show up anywhere. i get no beep, nothing, with either usb or firewire. this isn't even my camera; my cousins have used it for still pictures on laptop/xp/usb cable no problem and video/mac/firewire cable no problem.

are you aware of using drivers for other brands for camera? i was told (per geeksquad online, too cheap to pay for them to come to house) to use canon zr800 drivers for vista, but there aren't any drivers on that page! canon told me their software is for their products only and won't be responsible for how it affects other products.

this is truly puzzling and quite aggravating. i do appreciate you taking the time to respond. thank you


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I had a similar problem with my friend's Canon camera and posted here with no results.
I solved it by using Nero, which connected and transferred the Video, via Firewire with no problem.
You can also try Movie Maker, but first, spend some time with the manual.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Yeah, I was going to ask you what program you are using to capture the video.


----------



## agentgrlx (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll look into Nero for future use. Moviemaker would have been fine if the computer first recognized there was a video camera connected to it. The computer just doesn't like that camera I guess.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

This might sound dumb, but when you try to download the video to your computer, are you in the VCR mode of the camcorder?


----------

